# My dotty finally kidded today :)



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

My nubisn/lamancha had a single doeling this afternoon. She had a tiny bag last night and this morning when I let her out of her stall it was huge so I kept an eye on her and I was working on the kid corral and I heard her grunting and sure enough she was kidding  I cant post pics from my phone from where I am posting so will comment and add pics


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats! we'll wait for th epics.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Goatgirl21 said:


> My nubisn/lamancha had a single doeling this afternoon. She had a tiny bag last night and this morning when I let her out of her stall it was huge so I kept an eye on her and I was working on the kid corral and I heard her grunting and sure enough she was kidding  I cant post pics from my phone from where I am posting so will comment and add pics


Here is the little doeling. She is boer/lamancha/kiko/nubian. Mostly nubian


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh how cute! She looks like she is smiling!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh...  

She is so cute - am jealous


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

SO cute!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She's cute!.....soooooo cute!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

She is awesome!! Her mommy is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the mom too! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------

